# "new" posts since my last visit.



## NewYorkLaw (Dec 9, 2005)

If this option is available, I have been unable to find it.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Just hit the "New Posts" button in the toolbar and then scroll down the list. Anything you have visited will be non-bold, and the posts are all in order from newest to oldest.

However, this forum is VERY active and it's not uncommon for the New Posts list to be 6+ pages spanning only a 2 hour period back in time.

If you did not visit for a few days, you would have pages and pages and pages of posts to wade thru.


----------

